# Lost our little girl



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

We lost our little girl on Thursday 10/13/05. I was 33weeks,3days pg and I went to a "routine" appt that morning with my 4yr old to find that there was trouble finding her heartbeat and when it did appear it was very low (in the 50s). After another check by the doctor I was sent to the hospital to be monitored/ have an u/s and after a short time I was having an emergency C-section which I found terrifying. Carrie Louise was stillborn that morning, she did not cry, did not breathe outside of the womb but she is and was loved very much. She was a beautiful baby, 5lbs8oz, lots of hair, and looked like her sisters. The hospital staff was wonderful and I am blessed with the most wonderful, caring, loving friends ever. I am still healing all over and very very sad. At times I am fine and at times I wonder if I will ever be ok again. This is all so very new but it helps to get it down in words. I have been checking out the resources here and am grateful that MDC has this forum. I am so sad for all of our losses -- it hurts so badly


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious angel. May you find peace and comfort.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet baby.
















Carrie Louise


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

: for your family.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter.







If you want to talk about her or vent or cry, we are here for you... It sounds like Carrie was absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## passionfaerie (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Naughty Dingo (May 23, 2004)

Oh Mama, I am so sorry for your terrible pain and sadness









ND


----------



## Wugmama (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear little one.









~Tracy


----------



## Patti Ann (Dec 2, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. Carrie Louise sounds beautiful. Thank you for sharing her with us. Come here to talk anytime. We are all here for you.

Isn't it amazing how wonderful friends and family can be. Take whatever help they are offering. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time. Much love to you mama.

Patti


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

*tears*

I'm so sorry for your loss, mama.







s I know the grief you're experiencing and I know it hurts. It hurts bad, but you will get through it. I'm only 7 weeks past my loss (Reagan was just about 3 weeks older in gestation than Carrie) and I can tell you I'm in a bit different place than I was the day we lost her. Time really does heal. Gentle (((hugs))) to you and your family and I wish you all the best. Take care of yourself.







s








Carrie Louise









ETA: If/when you're ready, this forum is a great resource for those of us who are grieving a loss. All of the mamas here are wonderful and very supportive.


----------



## nydiagonz (Jun 29, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss mama. Carrie Louise knew only the love of her family and friends. Take care of yourself during this time. Many, many hugs.


----------



## sarah9774 (Feb 19, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts...


----------



## um_hanna (Nov 3, 2004)

im so sorry for your loss,







hugs to you and your family.


----------



## weetzie (May 29, 2003)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## starparticle (Jun 30, 2005)

I wish you weren't here with us...I am so sorry.


----------



## coralsmom (Apr 1, 2005)

dziejen,
i wanted to let you know you and your family are in my thoughts tonight.
i hope you begin the healing process, both physically from your csection and emotionally. i know it deep inside me that our babies can feel us loving them, and you may find comfort the idea that your daughter knew the love that surrounded her. i am so sorry for what has happened.







coralsmom


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Jen - just wanted you to know that I read this.







s


----------



## Debstmomy (Jun 1, 2004)

I am so so sorry you lost your little girl. The pain you feel is overwhelming, but I can say it does get eaiser to breathe as time passes. Hugs & Much Love to you & your family. If you need an ear, I am here. Just PM me, or any of the other wonderful women here.


----------



## Barcino (Aug 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet daugther. I just lost my son on Sept 8th due to a cord prolapse during delivery. Nobody should ever go through this... but know that you are not alone


----------



## Still_Snarky (Dec 23, 2004)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## BabyBumblebee (Mar 16, 2005)

mama

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Carrie Louise.


----------



## RedWine (Sep 26, 2003)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Your family is in my prayers. I am sure your daughter knew she was loved very much.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry.







Words just aren't enough...


----------



## KYCat (May 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.















It is so hard and so wrong.
You, Carrie Louise and the rest of your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Please be gentle with yourself.
Peace.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Carrie louise,you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

I am sorry you had to find us here.

Carrie Louise sounds beautiful, thank you for sharing her with us. Take extra special care of yourself during this very hard time and much peace to you mama

tara


----------



## ceilydhmama (Mar 31, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss. Carrie Louise is a beautiful name.


----------



## dziejen (May 23, 2004)

Thank you to everyone who posted. It really has helped me to come here and to read all of the sweet messages. We buried her today with her grandmother (dh's mom) and we released some balloons and said a few prayers. I have been more ok than I thought I would be but these things have a way of creeping up on me at night...it's so nice to have all you mamas here.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dziejen*
Thank you to everyone who posted. It really has helped me to come here and to read all of the sweet messages. We buried her today with her grandmother (dh's mom) and we released some balloons and said a few prayers. I have been more ok than I thought I would be but these things have a way of creeping up on me at night...it's so nice to have all you mamas here.

Your service for her sounds beautiful. Nighttime is the hardest for me as well.







s My thoughts and prayers continue to be with you.


----------



## fire_lady (Aug 24, 2005)

for you mama and your family.
Im sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you for your quick recovery.


----------



## wheezie (Sep 18, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.







I pray you find peace.







2


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm so sorry to read of your loss. How devastating for you and your family.







Talk about her lots and have pictures all over. Don't ever be uncomfortable talking about her to anyone. Keep her alive in your heart and in your home. Please take care.


----------



## butterfly_mom (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I lost my little girl, Bailee Elise, at 39 weeks 6 days. She was one day away from her actual due date. It is hard to believe at times but I am a lot better than I was on 27 Aug 2005. Time does heal and you will get through this. I am still trying to deal with it myself but life is a little easier. Feel free to vent, talk on here. There are a lot of women who offer their wisdom, support, and kind words.

-Liz


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)




----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Carrie.

As others have said....don't hesitate to ask should you need anything...don't hesitate to express things you need to either..that is what this forum is for.

Many people may ask you to tell them if you need anything. You want to do that. Let them take care of your girls so you can have some time and grieve a little. A lot of people try and stay busy and put it off...and that can be really harmful. I know it is the easy way...but you need some time for yourself.


----------



## shimmer (Mar 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry for the loss of Carrie. I'm sure she was absolutely gorgeous and is much-loved.

I know from experience that healing takes a long time and is a long process. I'm two years since losing my daughter at 40+ weeks and I am definately different now than I was then. The pain still hurts but it doesn't hurt as frequently as it did when she first died.

How are your older children doing? My oldest was 3.5 when her sister died and it has made a very significant impact on her life. We talk about her sister a lot and that seems to help.

Take care of yourself; gather those around you who support you and love you. Time will heal your hurt a bit.


----------



## NiksMom (Nov 26, 2001)

I am verry sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mariposa (Nov 12, 2002)

s i am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MA mommy (Feb 5, 2003)

: from a MA mommy


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

i too am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful daughter. may you find peace again mama


----------



## littleteapot (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Em'sMummy (Oct 26, 2005)

s and







to you. Carrie sounds beautiful. Oh how I know it hurts. Believe it or not but the sadness does ease slowly but it never leaves. I am 15 weeks past losing my Emily. All those hopes and dreams are shattered. I have 7 girlfriends that were due after me so far the 4 that have had their babies have had girls. This is so hard. I don't know what to say but talk about her as much as you want this is healing also vent and journal here it helps a lot and everybody is so supportive. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
Love Em's Mummy


----------



## Catrinel (Jul 18, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Carrie Louise will live in your memories, treasure those memories you have.

Love,

Cristina


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------

